# Need a couple for edge trip on friday



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Thinking of going to the Edge or Yellow Gravel to bottom fish on Friday. Need a couple more. Bait/fuel/oil/ice should be around $50.00 each. Will leave from SC. PM me if interested.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sherman Cove? or is that for south carolina lol?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks to all that replied. I think we have a full crew. Those that contacted me and didn't get a reply, I'll get to you first on the next trip.

Thanks


----------



## seashaker (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm in for Friday fishing. Sorry if you received more than 1 reply.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks a lil bumpy fellas, have a safe trip.


Thursday: Southeast winds 7 to 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Scattered showers and thunderstorms. 

Thursday Night: Southeast winds 10 to 13 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Isolated showers and thunderstorms. 

*Friday: Southeast winds 10 to 13 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet. Numerous showers and thunderstorms. 

Friday Night: Southeast winds 10 to 13 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet. Isolated showers and thunderstorms.*


----------



## Cody Foster (Jul 22, 2013)

*spot open*

hey my name is cody I love to fish just wondering if the spot is still open 850 4665188 or 850 5865850 thks


----------

